# Standard Rex for meat?



## lovinglife (Nov 13, 2010)

I am planning on raising meat rabbits next year and just have a few questions.  First of all I want a rabbit worthy of butchering, but I also want to tan the hides, I love the rex fur and heard they are a good meat breed also.  If I raise with intent to also use the hides, is there a best time to breed for fur quality, and how old do they have to be to make a good hide.  Is there a better multi purpose breed?  I was also thinking of maybe two breeds, one mainly for meat, and also the rex for both.  Thoughts?  All of this in an attempt for be more self sustaining...


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Nov 13, 2010)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> I am planning on raising meat rabbits next year and just have a few questions.  First of all I want a rabbit worthy of butchering, but I also want to tan the hides, I love the rex fur and heard they are a good meat breed also.  If I raise with intent to also use the hides, is there a best time to breed for fur quality, and how old do they have to be to make a good hide.  Is there a better multi purpose breed?  I was also thinking of maybe two breeds, one mainly for meat, and also the rex for both.  Thoughts?  All of this in an attempt for be more self sustaining...


I just started mysefl and had my first litter last night. Rex is supposed to be good for both. My buck is Rex and does are NZ. There are different times to butcher depending on the meat you want. As far as fur I don't think there is a specific time thats best but like I'm new so don't quote me on it. I'm planning to attempt to tan hides to.


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 14, 2010)

On the tanning, if you find something that works please let me know and I will do likewise.  Should be fun!


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Nov 14, 2010)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> On the tanning, if you find something that works please let me know and I will do likewise.  Should be fun!


I found this morning. It says when rabbit is mature and in the winter is the idea time.http://www.freewebs.com/nwrhrbc/How to Tan Rabbit Hides.pdf


----------

